# Tiefer Kratzer in Carbonrahmen?!



## tyson81 (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo, war heute mit meinem CF SL in den Alpen unterwegs und habe beim hinlegen meines Bikes einen Stein übersehen und habe jetzt einen Kratzer in der Steckachsenaufnahme hinten. 

Wie gesagt ich habe das Bike lediglich hingelegt, nur leider auf den Stein.

Was meint ihr kann was passieren bzw. was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (4. Juli 2015)

sorry, aber wo ist der Kratzer tief ?
Das macht mal gar nichts !
Kannst Du zur Sicherheit auch nach Canyon schicken und den Sommer über am Badesee liegen, kurz vor Weihnachten wirst Du es sicherlich zurück haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (4. Juli 2015)

Uhhhh.... Gaaanz übel! Ich würde das überlackieren lassen und dann das rad an die wand hängen, damit das nicht nochmal passiert...

Außerdem: Versuch mal den Eigentümer des Grundstückes herauszufinden. Gleich verklagen! Wer lässt da so fahrlässig Felsen rumliegen!!!


----------



## tyson81 (4. Juli 2015)

Danke für eure beruhigenden Beiträge  ist mein erstes Carbon Teil und musste laaaaange dafür späten deshalb bin ich etwas sensibel


----------



## Walter08 (31. Mai 2018)

Jetzt hat es auch mein CF-Bike erwischt. Eine Unachtsamkeit beim Abstellen an der Mauer und schon war das Bike abgeruscht und die Kratzer sind im Rahmen. Vermutlich nur im Klarlack, aber trotzdem, nicht schön.





Bitte keine Äusserungen, "das ist ja nur ein Bike" o. "das ist ein Sportgerät", die nützen mir nicht viel.

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, wir ihr kleinere Kratzer an dem CF-Rahmen in stealth beseitigt habt.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## systemgewicht (31. Mai 2018)

Mit der Flex plan schleifen, dann mit schwarzer Schuhcreme wieder einfärben.


----------



## Walter08 (31. Mai 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Mit der Flex plan schleifen, dann mit schwarzer Schuhcreme wieder einfärben.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2018)

Schwarzer Filzstift und gut. Das sieht schon so hässlich aus, fällt bestimmt nicht auf.


----------



## harryhallers (5. Juni 2018)

Walter08 schrieb:


>


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (4. Oktober 2019)

Schade, dass hier nur Clowns antworten... mich hätte das Thema auch interessiert ...


----------



## systemgewicht (4. Oktober 2019)

Was ich machen würde, bin aber kein Profi:
1) Lackabplatzer - Lackieren mit Klar- oder Farblack
2) Kratzer im Lack - Behandlung wie oben oder lassen wie es ist
3) Pedalpin drückt ins Carbon - da würde ich noch mal genauer nachsehen wie tief das gegangen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexoAlexei (4. Oktober 2019)

Die Carbonreparatur
					

Die Carbonreparatur, welche Carbonschäden gibt es und wie sind diese in der Reparaturfähigkeit zu bewerten. Unterschiede zwischen Rohren, Streben, Verbindungsknoten und Vollmaterial, wie Ausfallenden. Keep cycling - ride on with your bike #rennrad #mountainbike #carbon




					www.carbon-bike-service.eu
				




Hier lese ich raus, dass ein „schwarzer„ Kratzer meist eine Schädigung der Carbonfaser bedeutet. Weiße Kratzer deuten eher auf die darüberliegende Grundierung/Lackierung hin.

Das ist aber nur meine Interpretation.

Schick doch da dein Bild mit der Schadensbeschreibung hin und frage, was die tun würden und das kostet?


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2019)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


>



wie zur Hölle funktioniert sowas?


----------



## filiale (4. Oktober 2019)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> Schade, dass hier nur Clowns antworten... mich hätte das Thema auch interessiert ...



Wieso fragst Du dann ? Es gibt hier durchaus Experten vom Fach, die schauen aber nur unregelmäßig rein.


----------



## fone (4. Oktober 2019)

Den Rahmen vom Helden könnte ich gegen eine geringe Gebühr klimaneutral entsorgen.


----------



## systemgewicht (4. Oktober 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> wie zur Hölle funktioniert sowas?


Ich vermute Pedale zum Transport verkehrt herum eingeschraubt?


----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2019)

Wegwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

